Ask HN: If HN had a follow feature, who would you follow? - apoorvgarg
======
newscracker
I don't have specific username recommendations, and I doubt if I'd follow
anyone at all on HN since the threading format and the UI aren't good enough
to follow long discussions. However, here are two points to start with for
anyone interested in something like this, or creating an external service that
notifies people of comments by the followed users (disclaimer: I'm not
associated with these and do not endorse them, so try and decide for
yourself):

1\. The HN karma leaderboard at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders) .
You can find the list of people ordered by karma points, from highest to
lowest. Obviously, the ones at the top have contributed a lot of appreciated
content here.

2\. HN Profile at [https://www.hnprofile.com/](https://www.hnprofile.com/).
Use this to find an expert on a specific topic by just entering it there and
hitting Search. This site has been submitted here as a Show HN more than a few
times. You can browse through the comments by the users in the search results
and decide.

~~~
yesenadam
_Obviously, the ones at the top have contributed a lot of appreciated content
here._

Or maybe they just wrote a bot to submit articles 10 years ago and left it
running.

------
jxub
All the ones which I have in my "about" section in my HN profile, especially
when they talk about topics that are in the parens next to their name on the
list.

------
edoceo
Nobody. Not because of quality here but because I've already followed them on
Twitter, GitHub, their RSS or ....

Not really looking to follow anyone on yet-another "social"

~~~
apoorvgarg
The question is not suggesting a follow feature. It is just a hypothetical.
The aim is to list great contributors on this platform, so that anyone looking
at this thread can learn something new from their contributions.

------
SirLJ
follow them where?

